# Flint River Paddle...



## FurFeathers&Scales (Feb 23, 2012)

I want to go to the Flint... bad!  So, I'd like to know where is a good put in (drop off) and take out (pick up) for a decent paddle?  Or, where I can find info about this...  I know you can get in at Spreewell Bluff, but where can we leave a take out vehicle?  Also...  I'll accept any info you have on the river-where to find a good (online) gauge of the water height, where is some good fishing, etc...   feel free to PM it to me if you like.  I have searched, but can't really find what I'm looking for.  Thanks!


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Feb 23, 2012)

I lived in the area around the bluff all my life so I can give you the low down on where to put in and where to check water levels. Pm sent


----------



## RiverRat87 (Feb 25, 2012)

I've floated the Flint my enitre life. I'm a certified River Guide Out West so I'll try and use language everyone can understand. I also will not give tons of directions, Google map it if you want to know.  What kind of paddling are your looking for? Nice easy flat water, mild water with a few fun places, or mild water with a lot of fun play spots (aka-rapids). Also how much time do you want to spend on the river? half a day, full day, or a multi day?

half day trips-
*18 Bridge below woodburry to Camp Thunder(Lawhorn Scouting Base)- less than 5 miles, super flat, plenty of places to fish
*Sprewell Bluff to Hwy 36 Bridge- 5 miles, a few nice so called rapids (class I maybe II-, nothing to them), decent shoals to fish in, takes maybe 2 hours w/o fishing. park on river left at bridge for take out (free). I dont float this without 2000 cfs on the gauge. I've gone lower, but only b/c im dying to paddle.
*Hwy 36 bridge to Pobiddy Bridge- 5 miles, takes 2 hours of paddling. Also known as the Yellow Jacket Shoals run (I dont paddle this below 2000cfs either, unless im strictly fishing and dont mind dragging), i figure somewhere btwn 2500 and 3000cfs the Yellow jacket becomes fun. The actual Yellow jacket section is rather short(a few hundred yards when the waters up) but should still be taken seriously when the river is up. If your not a good paddler and don't know how to handle your canoe, kayak, or whatever you have I would stay off of this section. This is a great spot for fishing shoal bass. I've seen the ocassional trout as well. After yellow jacket it turns back into a nice float.

Full day trips-
*Sprewell Bluff to Podbiddy Bridge- 10 miles, little over 4 hours
*18 Bridge to Sprewell bluff- somewhere around 20 miles, solid 8 hours, nice scenery, good fishing with fun spots mixed in
*Goat mtn to bluff or 36 bridge
*Pobiddy to 19 south Bridge

Multi day-
*18 bridge to Pobiddy- 30 miles, do a full 20+ miles day 1, camp on islands past bluff, day 2 camp on island below yellow jacket (fish surrounding shoals), day 3 paddle to take out at Pobiddy bridge.
*or do whatever you like

Here is where i check river levels. My personal minimum is 2000cfs. any lower and you scrape all day long. I believe on the 36 Bridge 2000cfs is around 8ft.
http://www.americanwhitewater.org/content/River/detail/id/485/

Maybe this info will help somebody.
Disclaimer- These are just suggestions, take them for what they are worth. 
Paddle Hard


----------



## wgatling (Feb 26, 2012)

The Flint River Outdoor Center is there, but is more than a little aggressive with their price structure.
http://www.gapaddle.com/component/c...uncements/692-flint-river-outdoor-center.html


----------



## cptsandt (Jul 23, 2019)

I have used the Flint River Outdoor Center several times for my Boy Scout Troop. Have had a mixed experience with them. Sometimes good other times Eh..they run more of a honky tonk bar than an outfitter or outdoor center. The campground was wild with partying


----------



## Big7 (Jul 24, 2019)

Holy Old Threads.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Jul 24, 2019)

Newbie: How 'bout a little respect for the dead, and don't top 7 year old threads?


----------



## cptsandt (Jul 24, 2019)

The dead? Did they go out of business? I Wonder why.. no names were mentioned so how on earth is my assessment offensive regarding this business. I don’t care how old the thread is Mr old timer.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 26, 2019)

In other instances it is called digging up bones.  Nothing wrong with it and a helpful post for the next member who is searching through the archives for information.  It even leaves a contact point that might lead to even more information being shared within the paddling world.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 26, 2019)

They tore down the liquor store. I was there one July fourth when all the big fireworks exploded on the ground. Ambulances involved.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 26, 2019)

20 years ago. I had so much fun I bought two kayaks from them.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Jul 26, 2019)

Click


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 1, 2019)

The canoe launch at Big Lazer Creek WMA is a good place to put in.


----------



## cptsandt (Aug 1, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> The canoe launch at Big Lazer Creek WMA is a good place to put in.


Thank you for the info


----------



## leoparddog (Aug 2, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> The canoe launch at Big Lazer Creek WMA is a good place to put in.



Um, really?  I was there a few weeks back.  There are 2 "launches".  The one on the river has steep muddy steps into a shallow tight "branch" that was about 8" of water and you'll have to drag and wade your boat to the river.  Pulling out there will be a struggle alone unless you have a light kayak and can haul it up the steep steps.  The other launch on Big Lazer creek (the actual creek) looks better but there is not a ramp and you'll need to carry/drag from the parking area to the water.  

Yes, FROC is a bit hit or miss.  They will shuttle you to some of the floats listed above.  Their prices have gotten higher over the years but unless you have multiple people floating and 2 vehicles to do your own shuttle, they are the only real option for a shuttle.  I'd like to see someone open a competing shuttle service on a reservation basis on the river.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 2, 2019)

I didn't have any trouble.  You could give some people a hundred dollars and they would complain that you didn't give it to them in fives.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 2, 2019)

Flint River Outfitters in Baconton does reserved shuttling etc.  They're good.  I don't mind not having so!done do everything for me or everything not being easy because that means no crowds but it seems like what a lot of y'all are after is what these folks offer.


----------

